# Safety Program resources needed for new Church shop



## Rivercityjeff (Feb 11, 2020)

Howdy,

Our church has built a 24'x32' shop to serve the community with cabinetry and other wood projects.










The shop was build by volunteers and the interior painting should be completed in 1-2 weeks.










We have a bunch of highly intelligent folks that know next to nothing about wood shop safety. IT by day, Emergency room by night…we don't need no stinking guards!

The good news is the shop is well lit, insulated, exhaust fan installed, and air conditioned. Thanks to tool donations, all tools are new (with guards) and we plan to buy a Sawstop Contractor saw with the 31" fence.

My challenge is to locate the resources to set up the shop safety program. If you have experience or know of (free) wood shop safety program documentation please reply.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Do you have a local woodworking guild? I know the one here has various courses etc. They also have their own member shop where you must take a safety course for each specific tool before you are allowed to use it.


----------



## Rivercityjeff (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks SMP. Sadly, there isn't a locally active woodworker's guild.

The local Woodcraft has courses and I have been talking with one of their instructors for ideas. He can give you 9 reasons to be serious about tablesaw safety.

Presently, the plan is to start with general shop safety and then move to tool specific safety (via Powerpoint) prior to folks using the tools.

My background is aviation and heavy equipment safety.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Google "Wood shop (or specific tool) OSHA safety requirements" You should see a multitude of information regarding 'Wood shop' or 'Table saw' [or any other tool] safety requirement information.

You might also view the "OSHA tool box safety meeting" type of approach.

A local cabinet shop with a dozen or more employees must have these OSHA safety programs in position. You may be able obtain help from that source.

To have built a safety training system based upon OSHA requirements, should go a long ways toward meeting moral and legal requirements.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Another thing to think of is your Church's insurance may have requirements. I previously was going to get an Umbrella policy to cover cars in my garage for custom mobile electronics work and the insurance company had certain requirements for me to meet before they would issue a policy. So may want to check there as well.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

+1 on the insurance, I'm a little surprised they allowed OSB for the interior instead of something that helps to suppress fire verses fueling it. Also, speak to an attorney about liability protection for property, assets and people.


----------



## Rivercityjeff (Feb 11, 2020)

Good advise.

Liability insurance will be adjusted and we will have "hold harmless agreements," on everyone that enters the shop. As far as the building, the volunteer labor offsets the material cost. We were able to get much of the materials discounted or at least sales tax (8.25% in Texas) free. We are into it for $17K for 768 sqft with a 2.5 ton minisplit HVAC.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 Investigate the OSHA small business safety management documents, like this one:
https://www.osha.gov/Publications/osha3157.pdf

OSHA standards can be labeled extreme to the casual shop worker, but your insurance carrier will expect you to follow the same codes.

There are a ton of online resources where shop users can learn safety.

BTW - Can hire a company to set up a written system for your operation, and provide formal training materials. It's not cheap, but safety never is.


----------



## Rivercityjeff (Feb 11, 2020)

> Google "Wood shop (or specific tool) OSHA safety requirements" You should see a multitude of information regarding Wood shop or Table saw [or any other tool] safety requirement information.
> 
> You might also view the "OSHA tool box safety meeting" type of approach.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rustfever and CaptainKlutz! I will certainly hit the local cabinet shops, I would rather not reinvent the wheel. Bottomline: we have to keep the volunteers safe. The standards for employees may be higher but, still obtainable.


----------

